# Tutorial Contest Winner March 2008: Sketchy Truth!



## vintage (Mar 4, 2008)

makeup


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Great tutorial & pretty look


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

this is wicked, i LOVE it!! Thanks !!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Beautiful.  Brilliant tutorial.  You made it look so easy.


----------



## Jot (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Fab look and great tut. My 129 sheds too x


----------



## ilorietta (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

gorgeous!


----------



## abisshh (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Love your tut !!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

very pretty look


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

awesome tut! you look amazing!


----------



## iamadreamer (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Very pretty. Thanks for the TUT!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Great job!


----------



## FabWineTastings (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

I love this look!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Great job, I love the eyes!


----------



## pladies (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Thank you for your helpful tut ! I love the look <3


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

VERY pretty look!


----------



## fuzz (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

amazing job and i love ur detailed tut


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Ok...can I just say This is total genius!! I love the color combo you chose and your blending skills are awesome!


----------



## Odette (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Excellent tut, you look fabulous. I love the colours, you've inspired me to use mine.


----------



## Dollheart (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

oooh i love the eye colour combinations ^_^ *instantly neeeeds sketch* hehe great tut! xlaniex


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Great tut! Thanks!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

great look and tut!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

wow!!! me likes! you pretty much used most (of some) of my fav. colors


----------



## tanbelina (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

GORGEOUS. you've inspired me to whip out my blue and purple toned eyeshadows to start experimenting in hopes of creating something as flattering!


----------



## ilkohl (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

IN LOVVVEEE!!!
Fantastic!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

excellent! great tut!


----------



## sass000 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Wow, this is super pretty..


----------



## jess1cuh (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

pretty!!


----------



## Chrystia (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Wonderful Tutorial! I will definitely be trying this out with some substitutes since I don't have some of the shades. But its a very well done tutorial.

Also it looks beautiful on you and for the record, you are also very pretty!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Wow your so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## lahdeedah (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

GORGEOUS! I'm trying this out immediately.  Thanks for an awesome tut!


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

that was beautiful... i loved it!!!!


----------



## ecberger (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

im loving this combo


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Beautiful! Great job with the tut. I will have to try this look.


----------



## magi (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Fantastic tutorial :-o I looks gorgeous AND the tutorial is full of very interesting and helpful techniques. Great!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## vintage (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

makeup


----------



## meganrose55 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

Love that!!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

So pretty! I'm going to try this look with my Asian eyes!!!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Sketchy Truth!*

thanks!! i really like the detail of your tutorial.  its easier to follow and understand!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty, no wonder you won! But I hate the fact you put your eyeliner on the rims of your eyes, it's bad for you.


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 1, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## verorenee (Apr 1, 2008)

these colors are so pretty! i just might need them...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 1, 2008)

Love it!!! Love the placement of the pictures so you know which shadow goes where. I'm visual so this is perfect!!


----------



## angeluv009 (Apr 2, 2008)

great look!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 2, 2008)

I really love this look!


----------



## senoraM (Apr 2, 2008)

very good tut!


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 5, 2008)

Great tutorial, congrats on winning.  I will try this lok today


----------



## aziza (Apr 5, 2008)

Ooooh....I love this vintage!! I'm going to try it today


----------



## aziza (Apr 5, 2008)

oops


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 7, 2008)

ooooohhhhh i gotta try this


----------



## pichima (Apr 7, 2008)

great tutorial and a fantastic colour combo!


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 8, 2008)

You have wicked pretty skin! Can't wait to try this look


----------



## ms. kendra (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful! I love those colors. 

BTW, what is MSF?


----------



## Kimmer (Apr 14, 2008)

N/A


----------



## Kimmer (Apr 14, 2008)

N/A


----------



## vintage (Apr 15, 2008)

makeup


----------



## tricky (Apr 20, 2008)

I did this look last night. It looked really cool, my friend complemented my makeup. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## jt1088 (Apr 20, 2008)

love your eyes. you did a great jobb!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 24, 2008)

Gorgeous tut and I loved the e/s combination!! So pretty!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------

